# Limit switch



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Help. I was 9 hours into a 18 hour cut and came home from breakfast and spindle had stopped. Limit switch tripped. Cleared switch and hit restart and now I am cutting air until it gets back to wood. Unit is a probotix nebula using aspire 9.0. my question is when a switch is tripped and you clear it how can you restart from where it stopped and not cut air again. This is the first time it has happened to me. Thanks in advance


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

In linuxCNC the G-code scrolls by in a window at the bottom of the screen. Typically for me the current line hangs out 3rd from the bottom of the visible list. So when a job is stopped by a limit switch that 3rd or 4th line up was the last line run. If you right click on any line you'll get an option to "run from here". I usually scroll up the list to find the last Z move, make sure the bit is in the air not in the wood, restart the spindle then "run from here" on that line. Depending on the job finding the best line to restart on can be tricky. Always worth the effort over starting from the beginning on a long run. 

Also in the configurator you can download from Probotix's wiki page there is an option for "Soft Limits". Choosing soft limits in a configuration will let a job run within the machine cutting limits without stopping for any incidental limit switch error. That feature alone has made our limit error prone Nebula into a reliable machine again. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

If the spindle is down how do you raise it before restarting


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Also on the soft limit is that something that you have to program in every time or just once.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Power up the software again. You may have to override the limit switch. Jog the spindle up. If a move is to another x/y/z location when you restart the bit will usually just travel diagonally from wherever it is to that location then continue as usual. 

As the only time the bit automatically starts spinning is at the beginning of files you absolutely have to restart it yourself after a limit error and before resuming a job. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I did have to override the switch. I tried to restart the spindle and it would not so I restarted the whole file. I will print these tips and hopefully never use them again. I will go onto the website and try and find the soft limit and download that.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

4d will o download the soft limit on a thumb drive and then download it onto the Linux computer or into the aspire program. So far most of my cutting had been vcarve signs. The few 3d stuff I have done has been shared files or bought or downloaded from aspire so I have not programmed a lot of 3d stuff. My machine was on storage for a year while the new house was being built. I have cut 9 signs just to get used to the machine again with no problems. What I did notice was when I came back this am the dust hose had come off. Maybe I had a static electricity problem. It still would have Been nice to come back to a machine running just a lot of sawdust.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’ve seen this issue more than once , and was wondering why it happens in the first place. Is the gantry or carriage not actually/physically at the limit switch when it’s saying it’s tripped?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mark,

You have a spindle correct? When you click on the icon to start the spindle (manually), you will also have to click on the + icon until you get the spindle up to the correct rpm. Another option to start the spindle is to go into the MDI tab and type in M3 S16000 and hit enter (make sure bit is not in the wood as it will start as soon as you hit enter). The M3 is the spindle start command, the numbers behind the S are the rpm (so enter what ever you need there). Then go back to the Manual tab and do the run from selected line option.

Definitely worth using the 'run from selected line" option that 4D directed you to, rather than starting over. 

Dave


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’ve seen this issue more than once , and was wondering why it happens in the first place. Is the gantry or carriage not actually/physically at the limit switch when it’s saying it’s tripped?


There is enough flex in their gantry beam/Z axis that vibration can make the switch contacts bounce open. Once open that will stop the machine in its tracks. The long beam of the Asteroid and Nebula are where this is most likely to happen. 

Probotix knows about this and have come up with a much stiffer beam design using a 60mm x 60mm extrusion rather than the current 60mm wide by 30mm tall extrusion. 

They also now have an option you can select in the configuration app to select "soft limits". One set all the limit switches are used for is to home the machine. Once the machine knows its actual limits it ignores open limit switches unless they are tripped when somehow the machine has moved past a programmed software limit. 

4D


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I did some looking on the Probotix Wiki and I think I have your answer Edison Auto. You need to configure LinuxCNC to use soft limits. This allows the machine to use the limit switches for the initial homing and then use soft limits while cutting. This keeps you from having intermittent limit switch errors that could be caused by static electricity or even a heavy cut that could vibrate the switch. To set the soft limits you'll need to follow the instructions on the Wiki for loading the NEW LinuxCNC configuration. The configuration options are pretty obvious but on step 9b you'll need to mike the Z-puck for an accurate thickness. Here is the link to the Wiki instructions. Good luck, Mark. It should help stop limit switch errors on future projects.

NEW LinuxCNC Configuration - PROBOTIX :: wiki

Jay


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> There is enough flex in their gantry beam/Z axis that vibration can make the switch contacts bounce open. Once open that will stop the machine in its tracks. The long beam of the Asteroid and Nebula are where this is most likely to happen.
> 
> Probotix knows about this and have come up with a much stiffer beam design using a 60mm x 60mm extrusion rather than the current 60mm wide by 30mm tall extrusion.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense now . Thanks


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Still cutting air for about another 25 minutes and then should start cutting wood again. I will download the update after this is through cutting. 
4d do you know if the updated gantry can be installed on the older(2 years) in December nebula?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Jay I went to the link and it looks confusing. I am going to call them on Monday as I was going to update to the zpuck for my Christmas present any how and see if the beam is available for upgrade and see if they can send me a configured thumb drive.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

4d I wonder if that is why some of my cuts in the middle appear rougher than the edges(x and y) of a project.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Just walked back out and it shut down again about 4 inches from last spot. Going to try and restart.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Dave spindle will not restart manually where is the mid tab


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Dave I found and got spindle running. Now going to right click and start like 4d said to do


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Tried right clicking and run from here but red x comes up with G0 Z0.2000 exceeds +Z limit. Tried 4 times. Any ideas


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the help from everybody especially Dave and Jay. Limit switches get setting and when I restarted it started cutting to deep. Dave helped me reset z and run 3 tests before z came back to top of board. Started and it buried bit. Going to run updated program to eliminate soft switch problems,install another chunk of wood and try a different program before wasting another 24x24 piece of wood and 18 hours.?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Good talking with you today, Mark. Wish I could have made it to Vegas with the group!

Sorry we couldn't really determine what was going on for sure today. When you talk to Len, maybe you can get him to come to your place and help you get things straightened out. I am still not a big fan of just relying on the soft limits to prevent a crash (even though I do have my own machine set up that way in positive direction). I have proximity switches instead of mechanical switches that double as my home and minus direction limits and have never had a false trigger (yet).

Let me know if I can help.

Dave


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Installed updated program from probotix started computer and now gantry will not move. I can hit the home button and the monitor shows the gantry moving and z axis going to -20.200 but the gantry physically is not moving. I. An move the gantry on the screen with short cuts and it shows it moving but the gantry is not physically moving. Guess it is a phone call to Len on Monday. Maybe I will drove there this week. It is only a
5 hour trip.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I got to thinking when I was trying to reset the z I took out the g43 code and inserted g49. When i did the updated install one of the questions was do I use the Atlas tool lenght sensor and I said yes. I wonder if that is why it will not home. I can't change tje MSI code because it will not home. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If the gantry was moving before you did the update, then I'd check to make sure you chose the right controller (beige or black Unity), and the right steppers (mono or bipolar) when you went through the configurator. It won't hurt to run the configurator again. 

When I run the configurator I have the wiki page up and follow the instructions as I work through the questions. 

4D


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mark
4D may be of more help to you after running the new configuration as I have not.
Sounds though like you may have not chosen the correct setup.
I will be traveling to Iowa later this morning for the week, so will have plenty of time to talk if I can help.
Dave


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree, it sounds like a configuration problem. We know you have the new black controller. Now for the drive nuts. Follow the Z axis drive motor's threaded shaft down until you come to the drive nut. It should be a blue, triangle shape. Your machine is new enough to have these blue colored nuts. If they are black, that is your problem and you need to run the configuration again. As far as your G code changes, there is a new menu button called "G Code Reset", bottom button on the right side of the screen. Press it to set all your G code changes back to default. Might be worth a try. Sorry you are having problems this weekend. You'll get it figured out.

Jay


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Mark, I remember you having trouble getting your machine up and running when you first got it. I looked back at those posts and found this post from you:

"Good news, my machine is up and running. Parrall port cable ($8.00) was bad. Len talked me through switching ports to a axis and machined homed out. The cable is hard to find so they are sending me a new one and i am sending the new controller back as it was not the problem. Len assured me that they use the computer that they ship with machine to start and run the machine. The only items they do not use are the cable, mouse,monitor and key board. I am more confident with them now and will talk with Len more than tech support. Tech support had me configuring wrong ports last week."

It sounds like they may have had you switch ports on one of the cables. Look at the photo of the unity controller on the Wiki and see if your cables are in the correct sockets. If you aren't using your 4th axis there should not be a cable in the A-axis port.

Unity Controller - PROBOTIX :: wiki

Jay

Is this how your parallel cables are connected on the back of the PC?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone. I tried reinstalling the update with and without game controller no change. Now when I try the power button on the screen I get all 3 axis error codes. At least before I could watch on the screen as the z axis drove to a -37.80 now nothing is happening. Frustrating as the amount of time and material wasted. At least I don't do it for a living or I would be livid. I have done total shutdown and rebooted 14 times. I don't if it is software or controller. I dont want to install my other controller without knowing what is wrong. The other controller never worked from get go as it was a bad cable a year ago.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Jay mine is hooked up that way


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you are getting limit errors from all 3 axis then check all the switches to make sure they are connect properly. You also should have the controller turned on before enabling it in the software otherwise that will show limit errors as well. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Switches are connected and were never touched from start of yesterday. Powered up controller then computer and no change


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

edison auto said:


> Good morning everyone. I tried reinstalling the update with and without game controller no change. Now when I try the power button on the screen I get all 3 axis error codes. At least before I could watch on the screen as the z axis drove to a -37.80 now nothing is happening. Frustrating as the amount of time and material wasted. At least I don't do it for a living or I would be livid. I have done total shutdown and rebooted 14 times. I don't if it is software or controller. I dont want to install my other controller without knowing what is wrong. The other controller never worked from get go as it was a bad cable a year ago.


Mark, Sorry to hear it’s still giving you trouble . These cnc routers certainly sound as though they can be a real PITA at times .
Not quite the cakewalk I envisioned :|


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

PC should be on, linuxCNC software should be run. Now turn on controller. Then enable the controller in linuxCNC (orange power icon second from left on top icon row). 

If any switch has a wire that is just loose (open) you'll get a limit error. Also, make sure your e-switch hasn't been pushed in. I've done that myself quite by accident. 

If the unique thing you did was run the configurator then that's where I'd check. There are enough choices in there that will cause problems if you don't select all the right answers for your machine. 

I recently went through a machine crisis where absolutely everything was checked and nothing expected could be found to explain the problem. It turned out to be a Y axis limit switch wire that had come loose, but of course I hadn't expected that so hadn't checked it until I was ready to give up completely. 

I'm not questioning your facts or capabilities. Ultimately what makes these machines work (or not) can be tracked down sequentially. If the machine worked one day but not the next, then something did in deed change. If you can't jog the machine without it kicking up limit errors then I'll bet the flaw is at one of the limit switches. If you started this thread with a limit error then that switch (0 is the X switch(es) on the back of the gantry, 1 is the Y switch(es) under the side rails, and 2 is the Z axis switch hiding behind the router mount vertical back plate) is likely stuck open. An open switch will keep you from being able to jog it to home it which is what it needs to do before the soft limits option will come into play. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I started with the z code. Restarted program and cut air for 8 more hours and it quit again. Restarted your way and made 1 cut around the sign and quit again. Dave helped me on the phone and we got it to reset the z and touched off again and ran 1/2 of sign a 1/4 too deep. Reset z again a nd it plunges through material and 1inch into spoil board. At this point all is ruined so I did the update. Until update I could move everything. With update gantry does not move but I can move everything on the screen with keyboard. On screen z axis is driving to -37.8 gantry is not moving. Tried reinstalling and rebooted 14 times a d gave up last night. Read posts this am and started computer and now when I hit orange power button all 3 axis codes come up. I don't want to uninstall update as I do not know how. Sounds like phone call to Len tomorrow unless another idea comes to someone's mind.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

4d what are the odds of going from 1 switch to all 3when the machine has not moved. I have checked all connections and tugged on wires. I could move before update so I think update is bad. What is strange is watching it move on screen yesterday and not being able to move it on screen and now getting 3 codes from sitting overnight.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

My personal meteor using the original controller failed on me and despite that the software would show the bit moving when none of my steppers would move.
When the nebula at the college had problems just one switch was (plugged in wrong by a painter or IT worker or electrician) the only flaw. Before I discovered that I would get several limit errors when I tried to move the CNC in any direction. As well as a flood of limit error when just starting up the software. A switch can fail internally despite all the wires being connected. The only way to check other than taking one apart is to check for continuity (using a multimeter) between the two outside contact tabs with the wires disconnected. If the failed one is the Z axis single switch then check between the tabs the two wires are connected to. 

If there is an open circuit in any limit switch when you start up properly you'll get errors right away. I sure did with the Nebula.

If you chose a wrong option while re-configuring that also could lead to just about any symptom. 

I know how frustrated you must be getting. Wish I could help more. Of the 3 Probotix CNC I oversee only one (the college meteor) has run continuously with no problems since new. Looking back the most common fault has been a limit switch.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I will bring my meter home tomorrow and check my switches. I have a brand new controller still on the box but I still think it's a software issue but time will tell. Thanks for the help. The Restarting with line code worked.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I am not familiar with Linux cnc, but in Mach there is a “diagnostics” tab that shows the status of all inputs. Is there something similar available? That lets you look at every signal as the computer/software sees it. For things like limit switches you can manually toggle them and see if it reads the change in state. That may allow you to isolate to a single switch even without a meter. Don’t forget to check for loose connections (including at the controller box) as well as the switch itself. 

I would assume the limit switches are configured and wired using the “normally closed” set of contacts (that way a failure is seen if a wire or connection breaks). This also allows all the switches to be wired in series. It is better (easier to troubleshoot) if they all independent inputs. How are they configured by probotix? If your diagnostic tab only show a single “limit” status, they are in series. If it shows multiples (-X, +X, etc.) they are independent. Because of the limited number of pins in a parallel port, and the low number of input/output pins, many machines operated from a single parallel port use the series wiring method. If the machine uses two or more parallel ports, then there is usually enough pins to configure independent limit switches.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

On Probotix CNCs the limit switches are only back to back (in series) for both X and Y axes. That is when a switch is hit the controller/software know which axis, but not which end of the axis was tripped. The Z axis has just one limit switch (for the upper limit) as to hit the bottom end of travel the bit would need to be below the table.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

The problem that Mark is having, I think is a parallel port address issue. He is saying that he can't even get the power button on the software on.
The errors that he are getting is because there is no communication between the PC and the controller.
The limit switch errors will show up because the software is being told to look for those signals, but if the port address is wrong, it won't see the switches or anything else.
As far as the position reading of the z axis, it won't be right until it is homed, that is one of the purposes of the limit switches.
These are just my opinions, hopefully Mark will get it straightened out tomorrow.
Dave


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Update after 1.5 hours on the phone with probotix trying to swap ports and reconfiguring I have to send the computer,controller and cable back to them. Problem is it is not under warranty. Shipped everything off this afternoon and time will tell. I added up and I have cut 19 vcarve signs and 6 carvings. Not a lot of usage and it was in air conditioned storage for 10 months while we built a new house. It will be 2 years old next month. Hopefully they will
Find a way to warranty it. They will be able to pull my cut history and know it has not been used a lot.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

4d I did ohm the switches and they all ohm out good. They can't figure out how it can move p n screen and not physically.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I offered to install the new controller I have but they think it is software or hardware in computer.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your trouble. I personally know the pain as I've had to send a controller back to them for a look-see. I've also been through finding a replacement PC, installing linux and linuxCNC on it and a new parallel port card. Neither solved my problem. The cost to ship the controller to them and buy a pport card and new USB cable was all the damage though. They were nice enough to ship the controller back on their dime. 

I've been inside their controller and it looks like signals arrive over parallel cable to a PC board that does the handshake and shuffling of instructions to each stepper driver. My personal Meteor controller failed awhile back and while the software would show the spindle movement no commands were being sent to the drivers. The flaw was between that PC board and the drivers. So as long as the signal gets to that PC board you'll see the movement of your jog commands in linuxCNC. This suggests your parallel cable is fine. The PC and Software runs OK although the software might not be configured properly. If the way the steppers are wired is different than how the PC board is sending signals to them you'l see movement on the screen but no actual stepper movement. 

A puzzle indeed.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

No word yet. Called and they had not looked at computer or controller. Maybe will look at on on Sunday. Still no way to have it back by Thanksgiving to cut over 3 day weekend.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If only you had an old PC laying around that had a parallel port on it.... You could install linux/linuxCNC on it and get back to CNCing. 


I mention this because I went through setting up an old PC using that info and software found on probotix's wiki page and was able to get it to run our nebula. You said you have a controller. You have the CNC hardware. Just a thought. Something to do while you wait for Probotix to get back to you. If you succeed than you'll end up with some redundancy or at least most of what you need to run a second CNC when demand for your projects grows. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Update: the upgrade would have fixed the soft limit switches and kept the machine from shutting down in the first place however the upgrade I downloaded from their website corrupted the Linux software. They had to download a whole new version on Linux. They also got rid of the game controller and installed the Zpuck that I wanted. It was not under warranty. If shipped out today so I hope to have it by Wednesday. I still have to change the cable for the Zpuck to work. I will cut some pink foam before I cut any wood.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mark,

Glad they got it figured out. Who would have thunk that using their upgrade would have corrupted Linux.. Think you are going to like the Zpuck. There are still some occasions that I just zero to a piece of paper.

Looking forward to seeing some of your work again.

Dave


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Their configurator can be very confusing to use, and even Probotix warns not to use it if you can't stand being without your CNC for a few days. I had to use it for the first time when I installed their new unity controller on my old Meteor. I followed along with the steps on their wiki and still felt like I was just guessing when answering one or two of the prompts. 

Choosing to use Soft Limits is one of the options, and that has been the cure for nearly all the false limit errors we would get using our Nebula during a cut. I also believe the slow 24ipm Z speed set by default using that configurator is an attempt to reduce the chance that folks will lift up the spindle and park it on the Z limit switch, resulting in early failures of that switch. My students would simply hold page-up after a cut to get the bit as high as possible after a cut. I've replaced Z limit switches dozens of times. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Computer and controller should be here tomorrow and have to build the cable for the Zpuck and hopefully cutting on Thursday or Friday. Definitely cutting foam first.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Keep your fingers crossed, Mark. That's why I haven't changed any settings on mine. It works. I'm not messing with it. I'll put up with the slow quirks. It's not that much time.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

"Limit" is an apt term with more than one definition that describes what is does when used on a CNC. When working it just tells us the extents of usable area we can mount projects to CNC-cut in. When broken one can seriously limit the usefulness of the CNC it is mounted on. 

I've been looking for a better form of switch to replace the limit switches on my Meteor with. My little 3D printer has a proximity switch that never actually makes contact with anything. There are magnetic switches out there. Touching, like the touchplate/probe does could be a way to say "STOP! You've hit a limit!".  Maybe not so good for homing the machine to establish initial limits. 

I like the idea of a magnetic switch that opens up when it moves past a magnet. Anything with a spring mechanism is likely to fail/fatigue eventually though. Whatever switch/sensor is used it needs to open up at exactly/reliably the same place each time it is used for homing. 

4D


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

When it rains I pours. Got home from work had supper and opened up the boxes and found the computer and controller. I soldered on the new zpuck and went to hook the computer and controller up and no Parrallel cable. I was pissed. Went to the shop and robbed one from printer and came home. Same problem from last week. All 3 axis codes and gantry will not move and power button will not work. Will any cable work or does it have to be a special cable. Right now of I had Corey or lens number I would be calling them. I am so pissed off right now.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh Wow! You've got to be kidding!! I am assuming that you didn't send your cable in with the rest of the stuff? I believe that it is a standard parallel cable.

I think I have Len's cell# (at least when he was in IL). I won't post it on the forum, but let me know if you still need/want it.

That REALLY sucks!

Dave


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes Dave I sent the cable because they wanted everything. Remember on Jan 2016 1 month after I got the machine a cable was bad. Machine wise it seems to be OK to the software. Are the cables for printers different than computer to computer. Maybe the one for the printer will not work. Clueless and still mad. If they are not open tomorrow I will take you up on lens number. I left a message last night on their phone when I was driving to the shop and going to leave another one today. They say it worked but I don't believe them at this point. Just like when I got the machine it never worked because of the bad cable.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

This is all I can find on the Probotix site.
http://www.probotix.com/wiki/images/c/c5/PBX-2.pdf

If you have your ohm meter, I would just check and see if you have continuity across all the pins (from end to end).


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I just wonder if the printer cables does not have enough wires in it.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Only way to tell is to ohm the pins out. It's a 25pin connector, should have continuity between all pins.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Dave I tried to ohm the pins and do not have continuity on all of them. I don't know if they are all used since it is a printer cable. Sent text to Len since no answer this am at office.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Update: probotix did not ship the cable for computer to controller. The one I had would not work. Thanks to Dave for helping me out and telling me where to order one from. X able showed up 3 days later from probotix. Connected and gantry still would not move and all 3 axis error codes reappear. Left more messages with probotix and texted Dave and he suggested swapping ports on the computer and now everything works again. It would have been nice if probotix would have sent a note saying they swapped ports from the original to the secondary. I do like the Zpuck. Started cutting again this am. Thanks to all who helped with the diagnosis and all of the inputs. It is nice to have a place to go to for help. Thanks to 4d, Jay and a big shout out to Dave who helped walk me through using the zpuck last night.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

See, it was just a simple fix. lol

Glad to see you're back making dust.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm glad you are back up and running. I have a bad feeling that after we loaded the update, the update switched ports for the controller. Switching to the other port is all you may have had to do from the beginning. Are you using soft limits now?

I don't know what Dave told you about using the Z puck but here is my method that works well for me. 1. Home machine, 2. Measure first tool, 3. Set X,Y Origin, 4. Set Z Origin with puck, 5. Load first toolpath and appropriate tool, 5. Hit GO! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I had tried swapping ports. It wiped out the program. Then when they sent it back they swapped ports on the computer and didn't tell me so it still did not work until Dave and I figured it out. Bad news 15 hours into the cut the spindle mount comes loose from the z mount and is flexing 1/16 to 1/8 of an inch. Piece is ruined. I have to remove the spindle locktite the bolts and torque the gantry bolts as 1walked out 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Spent most of Saturday tightening and lock tightening all the bolts on my machine. I found 37 bolts that were loose and I could remove with my fingers. Probotix says they have never seen or heard of their bolts coming loose. I did get the torque specs from them and located and torqued all of them. Outlaws showed up from Tennessee so will have to wait until Monday to cut something.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Kick em out and start catching up on the dust making. Or put them to work!!


----------

